# shooting a Baptism tomorrow



## justashot (Apr 17, 2010)

So i've been playing with photography for about a year and a half just taking shots of what interests me.

Well one of my friends seen my work and really wants me to be his photographer at is second childs baptism. He wanted to pay, but i refused. 
I"m not a professional.


I want to do a good job  as i'm a little nervous about this. I've never been "the photographer at any events.

Can you guys give me some tips.. what are some shots to look for...

as for gear i got

Canon XS rebal
50mm 1.8
18-55 mm
18-200 mm
75-300 mm

Should i invest in a flash?

i dont really know what i'm getting into?


----------



## mrpink (Apr 17, 2010)

justashot said:


> Should i invest in a flash?



Yes, but make sure it is allowed in the church where the Baptism is taking place.  99% of the time, you are good- they are not a strict as weddings.  Always good to make sure.





p!nK


----------



## justashot (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for your input.... anyone else have any tips?


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 17, 2010)

Probably going to need a flash. I don't know much about those lenses as i am a nikon guy, but unless you go to a wide aperture (2.8 or 1.8), which leaves you with a SHALLOW dof, youre going to need a flash.  Just make sure its allowed.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, and take pictures of EVERYTHING!


----------



## mJs (Apr 17, 2010)

See if you can meet with the family and the pastor before hand if they have a meeting or rehearsal before time, so you can get an idea and see where they are going to be standing, and exactly how the ceremony is going to go... that way you can see where the best spot for you to stand will be to get the best shot so you don't have to scramble later.


----------



## justashot (Apr 17, 2010)

Great Tip..

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2010)

mJs said:


> See if you can meet with the family and the pastor before hand if they have a meeting or rehearsal before time, so you can get an idea and see where they are going to be standing, and exactly how the ceremony is going to go... that way you can see where the best spot for you to stand will be to get the best shot so you don't have to scramble later.


 You may not be able to use "the best spot to stand".

You definately need to get into the venue before hand to speak with the clergy to find out what and what isn't permissable (like using flash), where you are allowed to stand and where not, and to make test images.

Most churches don't have good lighting for taking pictures and the 50 f/1.8 is the lens you will need to use. That means you will be zooming with your feet.

Yes, invest in a flash. Churches often prohibit using a speedlight during the ceremony but have no such restrictions once the ceremony has been completed.


----------



## Geaux (Apr 17, 2010)

I just shot our familys baptism for our newest addition last weekend.  My first time shooting an 'event' also.  I didn't use flash at all, and stuck with my 35mm 1.8 and they came out fine, but the church had a lot of natural light coming through which helped a lot.  The family liked them, so that's all that mattered, I guess.  Personally, I liked the shots the day of, but after loading them and editing them, I didn't like them as much haha.

I'm not trying to hijack the thread, the reason for posting this is to show how the shots came out sans-flash and with the 1.8

Baby Izzy's Baptism - a set on Flickr

PS:  I didn't check with the priest beforehand about my positions, I just did them, and he didn't seem to have a problem.  Of course, I didn't jump up right next to them when it was going on either, I stood to the side of the alter.  Remember also, the baptism was a private one, so it was just our family there, so that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## justashot (Apr 17, 2010)

Geaux said:


> I just shot our familys baptism for our newest addition last weekend.  My first time shooting an 'event' also.  I didn't use flash at all, and stuck with my 35mm 1.8 and they came out fine, but the church had a lot of natural light coming through which helped a lot.  The family liked them, so that's all that mattered, I guess.  Personally, I liked the shots the day of, but after loading them and editing them, I didn't like them as much haha.
> 
> I'm not trying to hijack the thread, the reason for posting this is to show how the shots came out sans-flash and with the 1.8
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting those. They give me a lot of ideas.

Many of those shots look great btw


----------

